# Bully Sticks - Which size?



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Our puppy is starting to lose her baby teeth. We got her a six-inch braided bully stick to chew on and she loved it. However, the entire thing was gone in less than two days.  I'm not sure if this is the normal "life span" of a bully stick...or if our puppy is just an intense chewer. 

What sizes of bully sticks have you found work best for puppies? I'd like to get a few...but I don't want to get a size that will be gone in a matter of minutes.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage gets the 12" braided bullys and it is gone in about 15mins probably less some days.

They do make 24" non braided bully sticks... that is dangerous at my house. Sage likes to carry it around and I end up getting wacked.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Six inch non-braided last about 5 minutes around here... I need to get bigger ones next time.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I always bought the 12" ones for Saber. I liked the thick or jumbo odor free ones from bestbullysticks. They used to last almost a week. Now one jumbo lasts, um, an hour??

Do not, I repeat, do not purchase a 36" bully cane. Unless you like bruises all over your body, broken coffee cups and pictures frames all over the floor, and an eye gouged out.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Gone in 2 days? Wait until she's bigger and they last 20 minutes.

With that said... I usually buy the 12 inch thicks from bestbullysticks.com. I'll typically give one a week - it's gone in about 20-30 minutes.


----------

